# Authorized Dell Repair - New York City



## mandy123 (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey All,

I'm looking for an authorized Dell repair in Manhattan, NYC. My warranty has expired, and my laptop's fan no longer works. Does anyone know of a place in Manhattan?

Thanks,

(If I have posted this in the wrong forum, please feel free to repost it in the correct place.)


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

If your warranty has expired then why take it to a authorized repair centre? You don't have to , you can take it to whoever you like.


----------



## mandy123 (Aug 15, 2003)

I thought "authorized" meant someone who was certified to work on Dells.


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

It doesn't necessarily mean the person who's going to look at your PC is certified in anyway.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think I'd find a shop with a good reputation, rather than worry about being "Dell Certified", whatever that might mean.


----------



## nostrand (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey man!
Try do your laptop repair with Bnytech Inc. They are good techs and have most of the parts right in the office on West 35th St., fixed my Dell within 3 hours. Fair price. Type "Bnytech: in google to find them.


----------

